# Cypripedium parviflorum v. pubescens.



## Hakone (May 1, 2009)




----------



## parvi_17 (May 1, 2009)

Nice long corkscrew petals on that one!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 1, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> Nice long corkscrew petals on that one!



Yes - how cool! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (May 1, 2009)

Neat!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 1, 2009)

nice long petal with tight twists! I love it


----------



## Jorch (May 1, 2009)

I agree with the others. Nice twisting petals! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2009)

I like the colors, also.


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2009)

Where the hell is this, Florida!?!? :sob:


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2009)

:clap: LOVELEE! :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 5, 2009)

That is one sweet flower Hakone. I don't know how I missed this thread when you posted it.


----------

